# install pc bsd



## pallosh (Dec 21, 2011)

acer Aspire one 753 un partizione 100GB windows 7 un partizione 100GB dati il 40GB Lubuntu (che vorrei sostituire con pc bsd e 4GB partizione svbap)qualche aiuto???????? non voglio distrugere windows7 e partizione dati.voglio usare solo i 40 GB di linux e i 4 GB di svap.grazie in anticipo.

*AGAIN*:
https://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_rules
*We currently do not have enough resources to moderate international discussions, thus we support only English topics. Please do not use any other language, as this will result in the topic deletion/lockdown.*

*Read your signup email about the forum rules:* http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11799


----------

